# Neues Radon ZR Team 6.0 - Kassette hat Spiel.



## conway_fahrer (1. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute nun mein neues Radon ZR Team 6.0 das erste mal gefahren (ca. 3 km) und nach kurzer Zeit gemerkt, dass hinten die Kassette ein deutlich fühlbares Spiel hat.

Ist dies normal bzw. wie kann ich dies beheben?

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.

MfG


----------



## conway_fahrer (2. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das ganze noch einmal genauer angeschaut, es scheint so zu sein, als ob "nur" das komplette Ritzelpaket Spiel hat (die Blätter sind aber soweit alle fest miteinander verbunden). Das Schwarze (Freilauf?) im Inneren scheint "kein" Spiel zu haben.

Teilweise habe ich nun die Aussage gefunden, dass es normal ist, dass das Ritzelpaket etwas Spiel hat und teilweise wird gesagt, das kein Spiel vorhanden sein darf.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (2. September 2012)

Ist genau andersrum, die kasstte darf kein Spiel auf dem freilauf haben.
Der Freilauf muss etwas Spiel haben
Da die Kassette aber auf dem Freilauf montiert ist, hat sie relativ zum rahmen auch Spiel.

Versuche mal die kleinen Ritzel (am ehesten zweitkleinstes und drittkleinstes) geger die größten drei Ritzeln zu bewegen/verdrehen.
Sind die kleinen fest, ist alles ok.

Die großen Ritzel sind oft zusammengenietet und einieiltg und die kleinsten drei sind eigentlich immer einzeln.


----------



## lordbauer (2. September 2012)

Hallo,

Da fehlt sicher ein Spacer. Muss beim meinem Ghost auch immer einen rein machen. Fehlt der wackelt die Kassette wie ein Kuhschwanz. 

Gruß


----------



## basti138 (2. September 2012)

Die Leute von Conway vergessen keine Spacer


----------



## lordbauer (2. September 2012)

basti138 schrieb:


> Die Leute von Conway vergessen keine Spacer



Glaub ich nicht


----------



## basti138 (2. September 2012)

wetten


----------



## Kruemelmonster (2. September 2012)

lordbauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da fehlt sicher ein Spacer. Muss beim meinem Ghost auch immer einen rein machen. Fehlt der wackelt die Kassette wie ein Kuhschwanz.
> 
> Gruß



Da gibts keinen Spacer, ist eine HG62-10 auf einer Deore Nabe.


----------



## lordbauer (2. September 2012)

Dann kann ich leider nicht weiter helfen. Das mit dem Spacer wäre für den TE wenigstens einfach gewesen. 

Ich halte mich jetzt rauß


----------



## basti138 (2. September 2012)

Radon klar... hab mich vom Profilnamen ablenken lassen


----------



## lordbauer (2. September 2012)

Dann hätte ich die Wette wohl gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conway_fahrer (4. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Antworten.



basti138 schrieb:


> Ist genau andersrum, die kasstte darf kein Spiel auf dem freilauf haben.
> ....
> 
> Versuche mal die kleinen Ritzel (am ehesten zweitkleinstes und drittkleinstes) geger die größten drei Ritzeln zu bewegen/verdrehen.
> ...



laut Radon-Werkstatt gilt: "minimales Spiel im Zahnkranz ist normal."

Die Ritzel kann ich übrigens nicht untereinander verdrehen. Das Ritzelpaket ist untereinander also fest.

Könnte evtl. einmal jemand bei seinem eigenen Radon schauen, ob die Kassette etwas wackelt?

MfG


----------



## basti138 (5. September 2012)

> "minimales Spiel im Zahnkranz ist normal."


Nicht falsch verstehen!

Minimales Spiel des Freilaufkörpers und damit der Kassette als Ganzes ist normal.
Spiel zwischen den Ritzeln zueinander darf nicht sein! Never!

Dann passt es ja scheinbar bei dir.
Es hat jeder Freilauf spiel, kannste mal bei Neurädern gucken - eines mehr, das andere weniger.
Muss ja auch sein, sonst könnte man ihn nicht drehen.



> Könnte evtl. einmal jemand bei seinem eigenen Radon schauen, ob die Kassette etwas wackelt?


Eher jemand, der die selbe Hinterradnabe hat. Nicht weil "Radon" auf dem Rahmen steht.
Sind Shimano Deore Naben. Das Lagerspiel im Freilauf wird mit dünnen Passcheiben eingestellt, das teil montiert und dann ist er eben so wie er ist. Wenn kein Spiel da ist, ist der Freilauf schwergängig.


----------



## conway_fahrer (5. September 2012)

Hallo,



basti138 schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen!
> 
> Minimales Spiel des Freilaufkörpers und damit der Kassette als Ganzes ist normal.
> Spiel zwischen den Ritzeln zueinander darf nicht sein! Never!




Bei mir ist Spiel ZWISCHEN KASSETTE UND FREILAUFKÖRPER. Da dieses Spiel recht deutlich spürbar ist, kann ich ja nicht einmal das Spiel des Freilaufkörpers feststellen.

Also stimmt da dann doch etwas nicht?

MfG


----------



## lordbauer (5. September 2012)

Mich doch mal Bilder. 

Danke


----------



## conway_fahrer (5. September 2012)

Hallo,

hier nun mal ein Video. Insgesamt bin ich mir nun gar nicht mehr so sicher ob wirklich Spiel zwischen Kassette und Freilauf besteht oder Spiel nur im Freiauf besteht.

Wie gesagt, für alle Antworten bin ich dankbar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYeb-zLDv3I&feature=youtu.be

MfG


----------



## basti138 (5. September 2012)

Eben, du hast da nen Widerspruch drin...
Spiel zwischen Kassette und Freilauf, aber kein Spiel der Ritzel zueinander - wie so  das gehen
Das was du mit "Freilauf" meinst, ist wahrscheinlich die nabe.
Bei montierter Kassette kannst du den freilauf nicht berühren => das Spiel nich feststellen.


Kein Spiel zwichen den Ritzeln zueinander => OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (9. September 2012)

Hallo 
Welches Spiel meinst du?
Bei mir war die Kassette auch nicht richtig festgezogen, somit hatte die Kassette Spiel auf dem Freilauf. Ich konnte die Kassette von den Speichen weg bewegen. Somit entsteht dort ein Spalt in den die Kette bei Hochschalten fallen kann!!! Vorsicht damit verrammelt man sich die Speichen!!!

Um das zu beheben benötigt man nen Drehmoment und eine Vielzahnnuss umd die Kassette zu befestigen!!


----------



## conway_fahrer (11. September 2012)

So, die Kassette wurde mit Spezialwerkzeug demontiert. Das Spiel kommt in der Tat vom Freilauf selbst. 

Nun besteht eigentlich nur noch die Frage, ob die im YouTube-Video zu sehende Intensität des Spiels noch normal sein könnte?

Schaltprobleme und Geräusche resultieren aus diesem Spiel jedoch nicht...

MfG


----------



## basti138 (11. September 2012)

Mann, das passt so... man kann sichs auch schwer machen


----------

